# Will There Be a 2012 ECG?



## WildBoar (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone spoken with Warren about a 2012 ECG? I know he hasn't been on KKF in quite a while. My wife is bugging me, as she wants to hit Philly again for gelato at Capogiro and a reuben at Hershel's; we'd love to combine that with a ECG picnic if possible :cool2:


----------



## Seth (Jun 10, 2012)

If you are talking about next spring or summer, I'd love to host one. If you are talking about next week, I don't think I can get it together by then.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 10, 2012)

No problem Seth, that post was about this year, and Craig started a new thread when he decided to host it.

We'll be up for one in 2013 -- we always look for good reasons to hit Philadelphia :cool2:


----------

